# Is your name unique?



## Lonely Tylenol (Aug 11, 2005)

Is your screen name only used by you?  Have you ever run into an impostor?

I know that there is at least one other Dr. Awkward out there, probably several.  Every once in a while when I register for some website or try to register my nick on an IRC channel, I get rebuffed by the server because the name is already taken.  This annoys me, because then I have to come up with some other name which I will forget and lose, so later on I have to re-register and come up with another name, etc.

Fortunately, my name is enshrined here for all time, but when I find another Dr. Awkward, I usually think, "thief!  Give me back my name, jerk!"


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Aug 11, 2005)

Dr. Awkward said:
			
		

> Is your screen name only used by you?  Have you ever run into an impostor?




I have never run into an imposter ever.  

Go figure.


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 11, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> I have never run into an imposter ever.
> 
> Go figure.



 Me neither. Apparently, I'm the only one with delusions of grandeur this pronounced.


----------



## reveal (Aug 11, 2005)

I've never run across another reveal on other messageboards and I very rarely can't use it to register for online stuff.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 11, 2005)

My name came from an episode of Sealab 2021... kind of an obscure reference...

I've never had any trouble registering it anywhere and never seen another Queen Dopplepopolis.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 11, 2005)

I am unique....my names seems to be as well


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh I think someone spoofed me in the chat room during the first weeks it was open, but I think the guy was just goofing around.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 11, 2005)

I've had plenty of times where I couldn't register for jdyal.  But that might just be my brother Joseph beating me to it.  I don't think I've ever had trouble registering for joshuadyal as a username.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm unique, as far as I know. 

Aside from that clone that keeps trying to kill me...


----------



## drothgery (Aug 11, 2005)

I've never had trouble with drothgery, but Rothgery isn't all that common of a last name.


----------



## GlassJaw (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm pretty sure it's unique, at least on the boards I frequent.

Although there is someone on the Privateer Press forums that has the EXACT same avatar that I have.  I PM'ed him and told me he found it on Google Image Search.  Kind of flattering actually.  LOL.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 11, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> I'm unique, as far as I know.
> 
> Aside from that clone that keeps trying to kill me...





Only fair, I'm sure you sacrificied the last guy who used it.


----------



## cuteasaurus (Aug 11, 2005)

The wonderful thing about cuteasaurus is...I'm the only one!  (yknow...like Tigger... )


----------



## I'm A Banana (Aug 11, 2005)

I tried for years to register here has Piratecat...so I think I do have an impostor...   

More seriously, my SN's tend to be pretty cracked out, so I rarely run into impostors. Amongst those that I use:

Kamikaze Midget (born of the idea of a dwarf strapped with dynamite)
Siyaj K'ak (AKA "Smoking Frog," an ancient Mayan warlord whose name means "Born of Fire")
Not John Quincy Adams (because if there's one thing I'm not...)
Superfluous Bubbles (who needs all those bubbles?)
Candy Katamari (how many licks does it take?)

I'm surprised Queen Doppelpopolis isn't taken more often. But then, I've never had to challenge someone for the title of Wooden Eel, so....



			
				Tigger said:
			
		

> The wonderful thing about Tiggers
> Is Tiggers are wonderful things
> Their tops are made out of rubber
> Their bottoms are made out of springs
> ...




Fun Trivia Fact: Tigger's voice actor also is Dick Dastardly and Gargamel.


----------



## fett527 (Aug 11, 2005)

I haven't seen anyone else combine the most feared bounty hunter in the galaxy with the ultimate number in the universe.


----------



## Tom Cruise (Aug 11, 2005)

No, I've never seen mine anywhere else.

For those of you getting your names stolen, maybe it's because you don't know the history of messageboards and the Internet and basic elementary psychology.

I, of course, do.


----------



## reveal (Aug 11, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> I haven't seen anyone else combine the most feared bounty hunter in the galaxy with the ultimate number in the universe.




Shouldn't that be fett42 then?


----------



## sniffles (Aug 11, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> I haven't seen anyone else combine the most feared bounty hunter in the galaxy with the ultimate number in the universe.




But the ultimate number in the universe is 42!!!


----------



## reveal (Aug 11, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> But the ultimate number in the universe is 42!!!




That's what I'm talkin' 'bout!


----------



## tarchon (Aug 11, 2005)

I am the imposter, but the original Tarchon hasn't been on line in a long, long time.


----------



## fett527 (Aug 11, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> But the ultimate number in the universe is 42!!!




42 is just the answer to life the universe and everything.  It is not the actually the ultimate number in the universe.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm actually surprised that I've never run into any screename close to mine. I expected trouble registering at a few places and never had any problem.


----------



## Shemeska (Aug 11, 2005)

Nope, it's pretty unique. Especially considering that it's spelled wrong from its source.


----------



## Aeson (Aug 11, 2005)

I have not run into any imposters either. I think I am one of a kind. If I can find an original avater then I'd be set.


----------



## freebfrost (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm the only freebfrost.

I guess there aren't a lot of people out there named after their half-elf cleric/ranger from Keoland. (His character name actually was Freeb Frost.)


----------



## caudor (Aug 11, 2005)

I think my screen name is safe; although, someone on these boards once told me it was the name of a department store (hum, must be up north somewhere).

So if I'm an imposter, I'm posing as an entire department store.  How's that for being ambitious?


----------



## Brain (Aug 11, 2005)

As far as messageboards go, I haven't been rebuffed.  The name has been taken in other situations though.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 11, 2005)

Once I thought someone had stolem my screen name, but it turned outthat I'd already registered there and just forgot.

Kemrain seems to be 100% origional. Googling returns me in all my glory... And references to porno sites I probably should have used a different screen name to log in with.  Whoops.

- Kemrain the Embarrassed.


----------



## reveal (Aug 11, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Once I thought someone had stolem my screen name, but it turned outthat I'd already registered there and just forgot.
> 
> Kemrain seems to be 100% origional. Googling returns me in all my glory... And references to porno sites I probably should have used a different screen name to log in with.  Whoops.
> 
> - Kemrain the Embarrassed.




You lie! There are no porn sites in that list.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 11, 2005)

caudor said:
			
		

> I think my screen name is safe; although, someone on these boards once told me it was the name of a department store (hum, must be up north somewhere).




Never heard of Caudor as a department store, but there used to be a chain called Caldor's that went bankrupt about 10 years ago. Maybe they got it confused.


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 11, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> You lie! There are no porn sites in that list.



 ...Whew!

and here I thought my deviant perversions were soon to be discovered...

- Kemrain the Deviant Pervert, Duh.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 11, 2005)

Use to be but now seem to have a few roaming about.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 11, 2005)

Hmmph.  There are a few other Hypersmurfs out there, believe it or not.

I've been Hypersmurf since about 1992, but from time to time I try to register somewhere and can't.

The Yahoo Hypersmurf is even female!

-Hyp.


----------



## HellHound (Aug 11, 2005)

I've seen the very occasional HellHound.

And much to my surprise, the root of my Nick, "The HellHound 101" has also been registered on one board, belonging to a Canadian no less.

Weird.

My other, even older nick, "J'son BlackHammer" has pretty much died, I don't know if there are any other BlackHammers out there anymore.


----------



## James Heard (Aug 11, 2005)

The only person I've ever seen with my name is a convicted killer on Death Row in California that writes really bad poetry to support his legal bills I think.

If I ever have any problems logging on with this name I'm in big trouble, because I've been telling everyone what a lame crappy poet he is on message boards forever. 

Anyways, if I ever go, "Where am I?" with some form of really bad spelling then please; someone for the love of decency call the police.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 11, 2005)

I've not had any problems registering my username on any board.


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 11, 2005)

I'd have to say "kinda".

I have never seen anyone else use "DaveMage" as a screen name (which is not my real name).  However, I once had someone e-mail me on aol complaining that I was using his real name, which was, apparently, David Mage.

I wanted to be "DaveTheWizard" or "DaveTheMage" on aol, but both were taken at the time (1994?), so I settled on DaveMage.


----------



## Tinner (Aug 11, 2005)

The only oher Tinner's I run into seem to all be relatives.
And since one of my relatives share my geeky tastes, I've never really had a problem registering anywhere.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Aug 12, 2005)

> Nope, it's pretty unique. Especially considering that it's spelled wrong from its source.




Sodding crafty spelling-changing, multi-syballic, cross-dressing, cross-trading, fuzzy, ratatosk of a fiend!

That messed with me when I saw it for the first few times!


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 12, 2005)

cuteasaurus said:
			
		

> The wonderful thing about cuteasaurus is...I'm the only one!  (yknow...like Tigger... )



Only cuter?

I've never had any problems on messageboards, but I have when registering for e-mail and such.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Aug 12, 2005)

*Surprise!*

I googled my user ID (which was unique, natch), and found out Mythusmage quoted me on his blog from one of my posts here.  I'm a star!


----------



## Templetroll (Aug 12, 2005)

There are LOTS of trolls online but I don't think I've ever run into a templetroll.  My name was from my first gaming group which played at Temple U in Philadelphia.  The troll part should be kinda obvious.    

Usually if I try to register for something and it already has a templetroll I realize I had registered before and get annoyed if I don't remember the password.   

TW, good idea!  I googled myself and found only one non-*ME* post.  some guy named Templeton signed a post templetroll after he got snarky in french.


----------



## Aaron L (Aug 12, 2005)

There are lots of Aaron Ls out there, I would imagine.  On other message boards I am RyokoMocha, though, and Ive never ever seen another.


----------



## CarlZog (Aug 12, 2005)

It's mine alone.  Can't imagine who else would possibly want it.

CaptZog in a couple other places, but that, too, is me alone.


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm not sure about Wyn A'rienh, as this is the only place I use that name.  I'd guess that it's pretty unique though ... 

I really like to fiddle with names, so I usually pick a new one every time I register somewhere new.  My favorite, the one I always try first, is usually taken - Bonanza Jellybean.  Love that name (and the book it comes from).


----------



## Philthulhu (Aug 12, 2005)

The current username has never ever been stolen. Yet.

There are, however, a lot of Philthy's out there.

And so, by refusing to corrupt my name with the dirty Base10 numbering system of human minds, I transmogrofied into Philthulhu, overlord of insanity and gibbering nonsense!


Neither 527 nor 42 are the ultimate numbers of the universe. Kebab is. At least, that's the translation into dirty Earth-speech. It is no coincidence that on this world the ultimate number of the universe correlates to the ultimate meal after a night of alcoholism. Nor the ultimate case of gastro the day after.
Such concepts as the ultimate universal number that holds the very fabric of space-time together simply through its very existence were not meant to be devoured by human digestive tracts...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 12, 2005)

I think some people may be Jdvn's as a joke to me, but no one else is seriously a Jdvn.


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 12, 2005)

Wyn A'rienh said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about Wyn A'rienh, as this is the only place I use that name.  I'd guess that it's pretty unique though ...



I think it's a pretty cool name.


----------



## NiTessine (Aug 12, 2005)

To my knowledge, there are no other NiTessines online. It's actually a corruption of the original form from a Forgotten Realms novel.

On ezBoards, I think my account name is NiTessine the Tea Elf.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 12, 2005)

Hy name is original, it must be, right?

Right

Right...






No really, it's short for Timothy Backs, or, even further back, Timothy Backslasher. I haven't found any of them around.


----------



## Bront (Aug 12, 2005)

I used to go by Akira on some dial up BBSs, but I figured that would be short lived.  I've been Bront just about everywhere else, though I have had the occasional problem with the user name (usually with it being too short, grr).

I made up the name when I was 6, and found out a few years ago that it's a last name (someone asked me if it was my real name or not, was odd).


----------



## Zappo (Aug 12, 2005)

I still can't believe how many people use "Zappo". Every time I try to register on a web site and get a "user name already in use" I wonder what kind of dumbass loser could use my traditional UID.


----------



## Aust Diamondew (Aug 12, 2005)

Suprisingly yes it is, considering my online name is the same name as my favorite D&D character whom I made at the beginning of 3e and since I wasn't feeling paticuarly creative in the name the department I took the name right out of the PHB.  Since then I've stopped playing the character but now I still use the name as my online name.


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 12, 2005)

Kamikaze Midget said:
			
		

> I tried for years to register here has Piratecat...so I think I do have an impostor...
> 
> More seriously, my SN's tend to be pretty cracked out, so I rarely run into impostors. Amongst those that I use:
> 
> ...



 Surface! Surface! Suck on the pipes!


----------



## glass (Aug 12, 2005)

'glass' is apparently quite a common handle, sadly. I've never run across an actual other glass in the 'flesh', but I've not been allowed to register it a few times (eBay, Fantasy Premier League).


glass.


----------



## cuteasaurus (Aug 12, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Only cuter?
> 
> I've never had any problems on messageboards, but I have when registering for e-mail and such.




Hehe...Yeah...Cuter.


----------



## Setanta (Aug 12, 2005)

There are certainly plenty of other setantas out there. For yahoo, I couldn't get setanta, so I tried setanta3. Nope. Setanta7? Taken. I tried a few other numbers in the setantaX format, and found them all taken. Setanta-3? Gone. Setanta_3 is the best I could do. At least at gmail setanta3 was available (though straight setanta was long gone). I've had to use variations of setanta on other message boards too.


----------



## fusangite (Aug 12, 2005)

I appear to be the only fusangite out there on the 'net -- I realize this makes me a sitting duck. I don't understand why no other sinophiles from the West Coast have used the handle.


----------



## Ferret (Aug 12, 2005)

I've had trouble registiring Ferret, but when that happens I just got For pureferret (Or CraigInATin)


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 12, 2005)

I've never had a problen using "kanegrundar" on anything.  Sometimes I have to cut it down in size (kanegrun at times), but that's about it.

Now when I was using everclear as my online name...

Kane


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 12, 2005)

cuteasaurus said:
			
		

> The wonderful thing about cuteasaurus is...I'm the only one!  (yknow...like Tigger... )




Dang it...you beat me to it.

As far as I know, I'm the only DungeonmasterCal anywhere.


----------



## MonsterMash (Aug 12, 2005)

I've been able to register as MonsterMash on quite a few sites (Necromancer Games, Randomlings House, RPGNet), but I have different screen names at Slashdot and ebay and at Amazon I've actually got my real name there.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Aug 12, 2005)

Tom Cruise said:
			
		

> No, I've never seen mine anywhere else.
> 
> For those of you getting your names stolen, maybe it's because you don't know the history of messageboards and the Internet and basic elementary psychology.
> 
> I, of course, do.




Hey Tom.

Can't say as I blame you, I mean if I'd managed to brain wash a hottie half my age into marry.... (does some quick math in head).  Ummm, I'd have to go to Arkansas for the nuptials (Utah maybe, I'll ask Jerry Lee Lewis about that).


----------



## Remathilis (Aug 12, 2005)

All remathilis's are mine. A purely nonsensical word, never had problems with it.

My other common UID: Notajediyet, has had some I couldn't use it with. I was surprised it was available on livejournal...

Actually; for a while I couldn't use remathilis on AOL: my friend registered it so that I couldn't as a gag. He unregistered, but wanted to see what would happen when I typed it in and say it was already in use...


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Aug 12, 2005)

Never seen another Vraille Darkfang.

Seen Darkfang once or twice, but never Vraille.  But, I don't hang around French speakers much.

Vraille is bastardaization of Vrai, French for Truth and Aille the Je form of the verb to go.

So Vraille is Truth I Go (kinda).  It was for a LG Koblod Cleric I played in 2nd ed.  So, I guess I'm comparing the French to Kobolds.  One of the aforementioned parties should feel insulted.  And one should feel complimented.  I just can't figure out which.

(Just kidding all you french people out there, I luv ya, you make some good mustard)  

Calling French's Mustard french makes real french people turn a really unique shade of purple.

BTW, Just discovered a really great French olive called the picoline (sp?).  Best olive I've had.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Aug 12, 2005)

I usually only go by Thornir, but I ran into it being used a few times, which kind of surprised me.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Aug 12, 2005)

Way back, I used to go by Manwe, but I soon found that it wasn't nearly as obscure as I once thought. Tolkienites are everywhere on the 'net. So, I switched to ThirdWizard, which I've always gotten since, except I couldn't get it on AIM. Darn you, AIM!


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm the only John Q. Mayhem. 

Anywhere. Google displays no others with my name. It's nice 

I've been mimiced only once in Red Faction, the only online game I play. And I've got a very unique style there, with a bunch of people who know me, so the wicked fellow was unmasked post-haste


----------



## mythusmage (Aug 13, 2005)

"mythusmage" seems to be a singular appelation on the Web.


----------



## mythusmage (Aug 13, 2005)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> I googled my user ID (which was unique, natch), and found out Mythusmage quoted me on his blog from one of my posts here.  I'm a star!






How many pages did you get? Last I googled my username I got more than I expected.


----------



## Aeric (Aug 13, 2005)

My default username, Shironiku, is pretty unique.  The only time I've ever run into a problem with it was when I got my old Yahoo account.  I had to register as Shironiku2000, which presumably means that there were 1,999 other Shironikus on Yahoo.  I didn't mind so much, since Shironiku2000 was kinda cool, kinda like Godzilla 2000.

Aeric, on the other hand, is an actual name (not mine, just the name of a fave D&D char from years back), and so I don't get to use it too often.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 13, 2005)

Mine's in use out there some, I can't always get it depending on how busy the board is.


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Aug 13, 2005)

As with a few other people, the only time I had a problem registering my name was when I had already done it and forgotten.

Can't imagine why no one else wants to use my name. ?!

A quick google reveals many things I've done on the first couple of pages, then mostly medical stuff.

R
` E


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Aug 13, 2005)

Mhacdebhandia is pretty difficult to come up with, I think, even for people who speak Irish Gaelic.

Edited to add: I don't know if the second of them uses it as his screenname, but two of my friends independently came up with a name pronounced "ILL-uh-keye" as names for D&D PCs, before they ever knew each other. One spells it Illykai, the other Yllekai.


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 13, 2005)

cuteasaurus said:
			
		

> Hehe...Yeah...Cuter.



Of course you're cuter, you've got cute in your name!


----------



## CronoDekar (Aug 13, 2005)

There's quite a bit of Cronos out there, and even the rare Dekar, but I have never ran into another CronoDekar.  Though sometimes I go with a different name anyway, such as Laskaw or CDekar.


----------



## Templetroll (Aug 13, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I think it's a pretty cool name.




I've found that a good number of names here are good for NPCs.


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 13, 2005)

Templetroll said:
			
		

> I've found that a good number of names here are good for NPCs.



I have found the same thing. That makes visiting ENWorld worthwhile right there.


----------



## mythusmage (Aug 13, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> I have found the same thing. That makes visiting ENWorld worthwhile right there.




Do I really want to know who (and what) Mythusmage is in your campaign.


----------



## green slime (Aug 13, 2005)

Philthulhu said:
			
		

> Neither 527 nor 42 are the ultimate numbers of the universe. Kebab is. At least, that's the translation into dirty Earth-speech. It is no coincidence that on this world the ultimate number of the universe correlates to the ultimate meal after a night of alcoholism. Nor the ultimate case of gastro the day after.
> Such concepts as the ultimate universal number that holds the very fabric of space-time together simply through its very existence were not meant to be devoured by human digestive tracts...




You haven't been force-feed Kebabs and dry rice in Persia for 6 months. Nothing Ulimate about that experience, I can tell you.


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 13, 2005)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> Do I really want to know who (and what) Mythusmage is in your campaign.



You SO don't.


----------



## Impeesa (Aug 13, 2005)

I don't think I've ever seen anyone else use this name, although I have had trouble registering it at a couple large sites (gmail, global ezboard account, maybe ebay?). Funny, since googling it turns up 10000+ matches. 

--Impeesa--


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Aug 13, 2005)

I googled MrFilthyIke

SEVEN pages come back...ALL ME BABY!!


----------



## mythusmage (Aug 13, 2005)

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> I googled MrFilthyIke
> 
> SEVEN pages come back...ALL ME BABY!!




24 pages. And that doesn't include the near duplicates.

(39,800 for mythusmage)


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Aug 13, 2005)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> 24 pages. And that doesn't include the near duplicates.
> (39,800 for mythusmage)




Yeah, but "mythus" and "mage" are more common words than "filthy" and "Ike" combined.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Aug 13, 2005)

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> Yeah, but "mythus" and "mage" are more common words than "filthy" and "Ike" combined.



 Not when you squash them all together into one word.  I checked, and they're all him.

Alas, I only get two google pages of condensed results, but I really only use the TW name here.  If I used it on my website I'm sure I'd get loads of results.


----------



## megamania (Aug 14, 2005)

megamania has worked in most locations.  Yahoo wasn't as easy.  I tried 1,2, 3 and settled for 97 (my lucky number).  But of cource I only have user names in like three places.....


----------



## Zweihänder (Aug 14, 2005)

This one is not at all unique, but the one I normally use is totally unique, it being Arxilius.  I think it's because I invented the name.  It's a fusion of latin words, meaning His Own Art.


----------



## Algolei (Aug 14, 2005)

I've encountered another Algolei out there.  He plays on different boards than me, so I haven't bother him and he hasn't bothered me (apart from his existence, that is).

If he ever tries to eat my lunch, though--POW!  ZOOM!  Straight to the moon!


----------



## Gez (Aug 14, 2005)

I have. There's only so many three-letter combinations available.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Aug 17, 2005)

A little Googling shows no other Blue_Kryptonite (without without underline) or Doctor Anomalous that isn't me.

I've been surprised how frequently I've gotten Superman, Kryptonian, and Hagrid, though.


----------



## STARP_JVP (Aug 17, 2005)

Since it refers to a specific office, I doubt anybody else would devise my name on their own. As for imposters - who'd want to impersonate me?


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 18, 2005)

There is actually another Demiurge on these boards. He registered a month or so before me, thus preventing me from using the name and warranting a number addition.

He's never made a single post.

Demiurge out.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Aug 18, 2005)

Never seen another detomo. Googling for it does show that it's used as a surname!


----------



## Belen (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm good.  I have never seen another BelenUmeria anywhere.


----------



## tarchon (Aug 18, 2005)

Zweihänder said:
			
		

> This one is not at all unique, but the one I normally use is totally unique, it being Arxilius.  I think it's because I invented the name.  It's a fusion of latin words, meaning His Own Art.



Actually, I guess "arx" more like a height or stronghold.


----------



## Dracomeander (Aug 18, 2005)

Dracomeander seems to be rather unique. I've never had a problem registering the name at any board or mail service I've wandered into.

The other name I like to use, Gallowglass, has given me trouble trying to register in some places. So I don't generally use it onscreen anymore.


----------



## jaerdaph (Aug 18, 2005)

Tom Cruise said:
			
		

> For those of you getting your names stolen, maybe it's because you don't know the history of messageboards and the Internet and basic elementary psychology.
> 
> I, of course, do.




Tom, Tom, Tom, Tom. Don't be glib.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 18, 2005)

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> Tom, Tom, Tom, Tom. Don't be glib.




Wouldn't it be strange if the Tom Cruise of EN World was actually Tom Cruise?

It'd be even stranger in the case of Admiral Ackbar.

Demiurge out.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Aug 19, 2005)

Mine is unique.


----------



## loki44 (Aug 19, 2005)

Millions of "loki's" out there.  I rarely have trouble with "loki44", though I've had to use "44loki44" on occassion.


----------



## Chiaroscuro23 (Aug 19, 2005)

I went through a lot of names before I settled on Chiaroscuro, though I've been using it since 96. It's the name I use at RPGnet, and I think I at Malhavoc's boards. There's obviously another one here, though. Hell, it may be that I registered it and then forgot, thereby preempting my own name.



But it's probably someone else. 

Jerk.


----------



## AIM-54 (Aug 19, 2005)

So far as I know, it's pretty unique.  It's my creative way of getting to be "Phoenix" while dodging the ubiquitous character of that particular moniker.  As well as firmly cementing my 'military nerd' or 'geek' credentials.   

I have never had trouble signing onto a messageboard with it.


----------



## Mercule (Aug 19, 2005)

Someone snagged "Mercule" on eBay.  Otherwise, never had a problem.  Which is good, because it's just a random couple of syllables I thought would be good for an elf character name.

Oddly enough, Mercule is apparently a surname, though I've no idea of what origin.


----------



## Theron (Aug 20, 2005)

I've never run into another Theron on a message board, but someone swiped the name for LJ (and last I knew, hadn't updated his in years).


----------



## Obad Hai (Aug 20, 2005)

My usual screen name is unique.  This one is probably unique.

Baguette.  Croissant.  Who can say?


----------



## Algolei (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm somewhat surprised no one named Unique has replied yet.


----------



## shaylon (Aug 31, 2005)

This one has yet to be a problem but other names I have used in the past have been.

-Shay


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 31, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> The Yahoo Hypersmurf is even female!




Are you saying your not?    

I myself only have trouble on some sites that don't let you use spaces...  I also got some Lady chick using my surname...  and really I cannot figure out why either...  :\


----------



## UniversalMonster (Aug 31, 2005)

Strangely enough, I am often able to register my screenname. 

I mean.. you wouldn't think so.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 1, 2005)

Uniqe as far as I can tell. I have a hard time imagining anybody coming to the leaps of insight that lead here

Though they save the names AOL appearently, so I had to pick something vastly different on Aims when I dropped AOL


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Sep 2, 2005)

I am a rara avis, but not unique since Google lists my first half of my screen name as what appears to be a word in a foreign language. Interesting.


----------



## Nifft (Sep 2, 2005)

My name is taken some places (yahoo, etc.), but I've never run into a Nifft online. Must be because all the other Niffts are... _hiding!_ 

 -- N


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 2, 2005)

My IRL name is horribly common and there are usually at least a few other people with the same first or middle name in my class/workplace/wherever I go.  Heck, there are two other people in my family with the same full name (my father, and one of my father's uncles), and my grandfather has nearly the same name (same initials but slightly different first and middle names).  But the name I made up for online use, Arkhandus, is unique so far as I know or can tell.  Googling it, the only mentions besides EN World, RPG Net, and my own site (the only places I commonly use the name) are from one of my D&D group's players, Donovan/Desolator/whatever-else-he-goes-by-online, from when he had trouble 2 weeks ago when trying to run an OpenRPG server for my saturday game.  I had made up the name for use on messageboards, Ultima Online, Everquest, Shadowbane, etc., and playing Starcraft on Battle.net.


----------



## LogicsFate (Sep 2, 2005)

As a follow up I tried goggleing my name, I got three result

A thread of a game I didn't get picked for
My shortest post ever
And the entire off topic forum

guess that says something, not sure what, but something


----------



## Masquerade (Sep 5, 2005)

I have a number of screennames, and the only place I've ever used "GoblinMasquerade" is here at EN.  According to google, the name is unique.


----------



## ph34r (Sep 5, 2005)

I am the true ph34r. The rest are just imposters!!


----------



## TheGogmagog (Sep 5, 2005)

I have no luck with Gogmagog on hotmail, Yahoo, or instant message groups, but have never been able to contact another Gogmagog.  I'm TheGogmagog here because I forgot my password at the Wizards Board and had to select a new name.

I started on message boards and chat rooms with entropy or enigma back in 89, but that became painfully futile.  Then I used a Russian friends surname Vitins.  Finally around 94, I found Gogmagog in a mythical creaturs book.  The book said it was a Titan from when the earth was formed, and tried to stop mankind from populating it, but I have never been able to find a similar story.  The book had several other dubious legends for creatures like the basalisk and fey.

When I google Gogmagog I get an industrial band and Variations of the Gog Magog biblical reference.  The closeset to the first story is a Giant who inhabited England before the saxtons migrated there.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 5, 2005)

Kirinke seems to be a pretty unique screenname. I got it from a tolkien language websight when I was on a tolkien kick a coupla years ago.  Altho alot of people seem to mis-spell it.   

2003? Jiminy. It's been awhile. I'm almost an old-timer!


----------

